# Welcome to Canada



## Crimcyan (Dec 13, 2017)

Remember when going into Canada don't be a furry


----------



## Lexiand (Dec 13, 2017)

Can't watch it because of
 copyright shit.


----------



## FurryChutoy57 (Dec 13, 2017)

SveltColt said:


> Can't watch it because of
> copyright shit.


I used an Canadian vpn to veiw it


----------



## RazorTheFox (Dec 31, 2017)

Poor furry tho


----------

